# renameTo nichts funst



## weisnicht (16. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

da ich hier neu bin und weil ich an boolean renameTo am verzweifeln bin stelle ich mich mal kurz vor.
Ich bin 60 Jahre alt und programmiere seit 20 Jahren, aber bei Javascript kaufe ich mir Morgen einen Strick.
Eigentlich darf es doch kein Problem sein mit einer html Datei und boolean renameTo eine opera.css in format.css umzubenennen  oder die netscape.scc in format.css umzubenennen zumal die html Datei und die xxx.css Dateien in selben Ordner liegen.
Ich google seid einer Woche rum aber renameTo muss wohl das Stiefkind von Javascript sein. Ansonsten läuft meine Test-Hp mit Java Einbindung hervorragend.

Laut Java Handbuch soll das ein file umbenennen:

class java.io.  File  
implements Serializable, Comparable<File>
boolean renameTo( File d )

Die frage ist nun wie?

MFG weisnicht  (weiter)


----------



## The_S (16. Mrz 2007)

Ja was denn jetzt? Java oder JavaScript?


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Mrz 2007)

Ich vermute _weisnicht_ meint zwar JavaScript (immerhin
erwähnt er _lauffähige HTML-Seiten_), weiß jedoch
nicht, das dies mit Java nichts zu tun hat.

Kein Wunder, daß die von ihm im *Java*-Handbuch
gefundene Methode (Funktion) nicht so recht unter
JavaScript funktionieren will   

Java ist nicht JavaScript


----------



## The_S (16. Mrz 2007)

@Leroy

DAS würde mich aber nach 20 Jahren Programmiererfahrung stark wundern ...


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Mrz 2007)

weisnicht hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eigentlich darf es doch kein Problem sein mit einer html Datei und boolean renameTo eine opera.css in format.css umzubenennen



Doch!

Ich würde Probleme machen, wenn so eine dahergelaufene 
HTML-Seite auf meinem Rechner herumfuhrwerken würde. 
 :x


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Mrz 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DAS würde mich aber nach 20 Jahren Programmiererfahrung stark wundern ...



RPG ???


----------



## The_S (16. Mrz 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was is damit?


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Mrz 2007)

Als jemand mit 20-jähriger Programmiererfahrung in RPG,
würde ich wohl auch kaum auf die Unterscheidung von 
Java und JavaScript kommen (bzw. Wissen)


----------



## The_S (16. Mrz 2007)

Naja ... er kennt sich ja scheinbar mit html und Webprogrammierung aus. Da sollte sowas auch drin sein.

Ich lern jetzt seit nicht mal 3 Jahren programmieren und ich kann Java von JavaScript, C von C++ von C# und VB von VBA unterscheiden. Außerdem hab ich auch schonmal ein RPG Programm für unsere AS/400 geschrieben  .


----------



## AlArenal (16. Mrz 2007)

weisnicht hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eigentlich darf es doch kein Problem sein mit einer html Datei und boolean renameTo eine opera.css in format.css umzubenennen  oder die netscape.scc in format.css umzubenennen zumal die html Datei und die xxx.css Dateien in selben Ordner liegen.



Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden!

Punkt 1:
Dieses Forum ist Java gewidmet. JavaScript ist eine andere Sprache.

Punkt 2:
Webseiten und ihre zugehörigen Dateien liegen auf Webservern und JavaScript wird im Browser des Clients ausgeführt. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit per Javascript mal eben eine Datei auf dme Server umzubenennen - und das ist auch gut so.

Punkt 3:
Selbst wenn du Java und nicht JavaScript meinst, müsste dein Java-Programm z.B. über FTP arbeiten, um auf dem Webserver Dateien umzubenennen.

Und überhaupt ist es ziemlich müßig für uns zu spekulieren womit du arbeitest und was bei dir falsch läuft, so ganz ohne deinen Quellcode und die Fehlermeldungen. 

Auf 20 weitere Jahre,
al


----------



## weisnicht (16. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

das ging aber flott, ich danke dir.
Kurzform:

<html>
<head>
(hier sind die Kopfdaten)


/-- script type="text/javascript">
app = navigator.appName;
if (app == 'Netscape')
( hier soll mit renameTo netscape.css in format.css umbenannt werden.) 
if (app == 'Netscape'){location.href="index.html"}

if (app == 'Microsoft Internet Explorer')
( hier soll mit renameTo ie.css in format.css umbenannt werden.) 
if (app == 'Microsoft Internet Explorer'){location.href="index.html"}

if (app == "Opera")
( hier soll mit renameTo opera.css in format.css umbenannt werde.)
if (app == "Opera") {location.href="index.html"}
</script>

</head>

</html>

Das  laden der index html  funst,  nur wenn ich  renameTo einbauen will kommen Fehlermeldungen wie Syntax Fehler in 
Zeile 88, wo soll die Zeile 88 sein?

MFG weisnicht


----------



## The_S (16. Mrz 2007)

Also doch JavaScript ... du hast ein JavaScript Problem, bist aber in einem Java-Forum gelandet. D. h. du bist hier falsch. Denn Java ist was komplett anderes als JavaScript!


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Mrz 2007)

Auch wenn es JavaScript ist, kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen,
daß das was du vorhast gar nicht funktionieren kann:


```
if (app == 'Netscape') 
( hier soll mit renameTo netscape.css in format.css umbenannt werden.) 
if (app == 'Netscape'){location.href="index.html"} 

if (app == 'Microsoft Internet Explorer') 
( hier soll mit renameTo ie.css in format.css umbenannt werden.)
```

Wie AlArenal bereits unter seinem Punkt 2) ausgeführt hat,
wird die HTML-Datei zusammen mit den JavaScript-Dateien, dem
anfordernden Browser gesendet und *dann dort ausgeführt*.

Dort hast du keinerlei Zugriff auf deinem Server mehr.

Was du machen könntest ist, die zu verwendende css-Datei
in einer JavaScript-Anweisung direkt zu importieren.

Umbenennen gibt's nicht!  :noe:


----------



## weisnicht (16. Mrz 2007)

Hi,
ich danke euch.

Auch wenn man mal mit Dos angefangen hat und heute Software und Tools für ME XP und Win2000-2003 programmiert muss man nicht alles wissen.
Ich habe eine HP am laufen wo man Spezial-Tools laden kann, aber Java und Javascript war für mich eins nun bin ich schlauer als Javascript Anfänger.

MFG jetzt weis ich mehr


----------



## AlArenal (16. Mrz 2007)

Für sowas braucht man aber auch gar kein JavaScript. Dafür gibt es Conditional Comments: http://de.selfhtml.org/css/layouts/browserweichen.htm


----------

